# Dehydrating/preserving/freezing Summer Mushrooms tips and advice.



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

With the abundance we have now what do you do with them to preserve? You sure can't give them all away or eat tham all.


----------



## kurtcarter (Mar 30, 2014)

I suggest try installing vinyl type umbrella or a canopy sail for that to covers and protect them from heat causing dehydration. Here check the products at http://coastwideshadesails.com.au/shade-sails-products/.


----------



## givemeliberty (Mar 20, 2013)

I am interested in tips on preserving and transporting during long trips. I will be camping in a primitive cabin on property in the SE. I will be at least a solid week without more than store bought ice and well water. 

What can I do to preserve the finds starting from the first ones. I have heard using screens for partial dry then a combination of coolers, ice and maybe newspaper or cardboard. Any suggestions?


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Givemeliberty,You can completely air dry your shrooms on screens if the weather cooperates.You can dehydrate on the dashboard of your vehicle if it's rainy. Put your shrooms on paper towels and turn the heat/defrost on medium with the fan on high. When I go shrooming for a week I fill four or five large plastic containers with water and make my own block ice.If it's just to damp and wet to dry the mushrooms you can keep them in coolers either in ice water or on top of the ice with cardboard in between. Good Luck


----------

